
IPad 2.0: Can Faster, Thinner, Lighter Compete with Android Tablets? - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ipad_20_can_faster_thinner_lighter_compete_with_android_tablets.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d521cbf24ca3a7d%2C0
======
laujen
Could this article be any more biased. It talks as if rumors are facts and
then positions itself as if Android tablets are currently the market leader.
Last I checked it is Android devices trying to keep up with the iPad. There is
one Android tablet shipping today and its sales are "smooth." The next one
coming out will be considered $300 more than the iPad. I expect more from RWW.
Too many good people working there to write junk like this.

~~~
dagw
Not that I disagree with your assessment as such, but there are several
Android tablets currently shipping. Even if you ignore the $100 no-name pads,
Creative, Archos, Viewsonic, and Huawei are all shipping Android tablets that
cost less than the iPad and are usable, even if they can't compare to the
iPad.

------
smoody
wow. it is amazing how little content that article contains. i've noticed that
a few sites like mashable, RWW, TC, and a couple of others are generating
content that is nearly devoid of content. don't mean to put down you linking
to the article. it's good to know that wsj has the inside scoop, but they had
absolutely nothing to add.

~~~
rwwmike
WSJ had "the inside scoop"? Really? An entire story based on the fact that the
next iPad is going to be lighter, faster and thinner? That's the silly part.

